# Star Trek: Neuer Film könnte Kelvin-Zeitlinie ignorieren



## Darkmoon76 (2. Januar 2020)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Star Trek: Neuer Film könnte Kelvin-Zeitlinie ignorieren* gefragt.


						Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: *Star Trek: Neuer Film könnte Kelvin-Zeitlinie ignorieren*


----------



## Siriuz (2. Januar 2020)

Habe gerade mit Star Trek "angefangen". Versuche das chronologisch zu schauen. Ist aber ein wenig kompliziert.


----------



## schokoeis (2. Januar 2020)

Die Kinofilme waren noch nie die Stärke von ST. Bei "Der Aufstand" bin ich sogar im Kino eingeschlafen. Ne gute Serie wär mir lieber, wie TNG oder Voyager.


----------



## Mjthenut (2. Januar 2020)

Ja und ich habe Insurretion damals richtig angefeiert. 

Im Kino wurde sogar bei den Schauspielern gejubelt - am meisten wurde für Brent Spiner und LeVar Burton applaudiert (damals), die stillen Helden  der Crowd. War jetzt auch ein normales Kino, zu einer normalen Mitternachtspremiere - also kein Special Event.


----------



## HeavyM (2. Januar 2020)

schokoeis schrieb:


> Die Kinofilme waren noch nie die Stärke von ST. Bei "Der Aufstand" bin ich sogar im Kino eingeschlafen. Ne gute Serie wär mir lieber, wie TNG oder Voyager.



Ich sag nur der Zorn des Khan, und ich mag auch im Gegensatz zu allen anderen Star Trek 1. Schöne puristische sci-fi. Den Aufstand fand ich aber auch gar nicht sooo schlecht. Die Kelvin Filme fand ich allesamt Schrott genauso wie Discovery. Ich freue mich schon tierisch auf Picard, hab extra nen Prime Abo gemacht. Hoffentlich kommt die Serie auch als Blu-Ray.


----------



## Poloner (2. Januar 2020)

Siriuz schrieb:


> Habe gerade mit Star Trek "angefangen". Versuche das chronologisch zu schauen. Ist aber ein wenig kompliziert.



https://thestartrekchronologyproject.blogspot.com/

Viel Spass dabei


----------



## Worrel (2. Januar 2020)

schokoeis schrieb:


> Die Kinofilme waren noch nie die Stärke von ST.



Auch wenn es Höhen und Tiefen gibt, gibt es Star Trek Filme, die sehr bis sehr gut sind.
zB
Rache des Khan
Dr Frankenstein und wie ich lernte, den Vulkanier wiederzubeleben
Zeitreise mit Walen
Sherlock Spock und der vermißte Torpedo
Zeitreise mit den Borg
Beyond


----------



## Jakkelien (2. Januar 2020)

schokoeis schrieb:


> Die Kinofilme waren noch nie die Stärke von ST. Bei "Der Aufstand" bin ich sogar im Kino eingeschlafen. Ne gute Serie wär mir lieber, wie TNG oder Voyager.


Also die Filme 2, 4 und 5 sind verdammt gut.


----------



## Worrel (3. Januar 2020)

Jakkelien schrieb:


> Also die Filme 2, 4 und 5 sind verdammt gut.


Ähm ... 5 ist "Komm, wir fahren zu Gott" ...


----------



## SGDrDeath (3. Januar 2020)

Worrel schrieb:


> Ähm ... 5 ist "Komm, wir fahren zu Gott" ...


Aka alte Herren auf seltsamen Selbstfindungstrip.


----------



## DerPrinzz82 (3. Januar 2020)

Hoffentlich nicht.


----------



## efgrib (3. Januar 2020)

Jakkelien schrieb:


> Also die Filme 2, 4 und 5 sind verdammt gut.



2,4,6,8 - immer die geraden , ist doch ganz einfach


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (3. Januar 2020)

Ich will weiterhin Pine-Kirk sehen, ergo: So wie bisher weiter machen. 

Gesendet von meinem 6070K mit Tapatalk


----------



## Worrel (3. Januar 2020)

efgrib schrieb:


> 2,4,6,8 - immer die geraden , ist doch ganz einfach



Demnach wäre _"Hey, Picards Klon sieht gar nicht aus wie Picards Klon, also fahren wir n bißchen in der Wüste mit nem Strandbuggy rum" _also ein gute Film.
_"Star Trek: Reloaded"_ wäre dann ein schlechter Film und _"Into Plotholes"_ wieder ein guter._ "Beyond" _müßte dann wieder schlechter sein ... 

Kommt seit der TNG Doppelniete nicht mehr so wirklich hin. bzw kehrt sich damit um.


----------



## darkyoda (3. Januar 2020)

efgrib schrieb:


> 2,4,6,8 - immer die geraden , ist doch ganz einfach



Der Logik nach müsste Nemesis gut sein was er nicht war. Nemesis war vieleicht nicht der Schlechteste, siehe erster Teil, aber war schon ein unwürdiger Abschluss der Picard Saga.
Wenn sie mit "Aufstand" aufgehört hätten, welcher jetzt auch nicht ansatzweise so gut war wie " First Contact " dann wäre es besser gewesen.

Ansonsten muss ich noch sagen " Zorn des Khan " war kein schlechter Film.

Die Frage ist kann der neue Film den karren der mit Nemesis in den dreck gesteuert wurde wieder herraus ziehen?
Ich denke es ist aufjedenfall Zeit es auszuprobieren denn es ist genug Zeit seit Nemesis vergangen, wenn es nicht klappt kann man immer noch auf die Kelvin Timeline zurück gehen die Schauspieler sind noch lange nicht zu alt für ein Comeback in falle eines Fails.
Ausserdem muss der Film nicht wirklich auf Nemesis bezug nehmen den der Film könnte auch ein paar hundert Jahre in der Zukunft liegen 26. oder 29. Jahrhundert oder so auf welches ja schon in den Serien bezug genommen wurde. (Auch wenn ich kein Fan von Zeitreisen bin.) Oder Q's Sohn.


----------



## Frullo (3. Januar 2020)

Zeit für eine neue *Serie*, mit einer neuen Crew, auf der Enterprise F oder G.


----------



## Worrel (3. Januar 2020)

darkyoda schrieb:


> Ansonsten muss ich noch sagen " Zorn des Khan " war kein schlechter Film.


Ist ja auch die Nummer 2. 

Zur Einordnung:

1: Die Reise durch die Special Effects
2: The Return of Khan
3: Spock ist tot
4: Zeitreise mit Walen
5: Komm wir fahren zu Gott
6: Sherlock Spock und der verlorene Torpedo
7: Unwetter in der Galaxis
8: Zeitreise mit den Borg
9: Der Jungbrunnen
10: Juhu, Ein Strandbuggy
11: Star Trek: Reloaded
12: Into Plotholes
13: Schiff kaputt - was nun?


----------



## TheoTheMushroom (3. Januar 2020)

Inwiefern passt 

"Schauspieler Simon Pegg, welcher Scotty in den vergangenen drei Filmen spielte, weiß überhaupt nichts vom neuen Film. Viel mehr vermutet er, dass er sowie seine Kollegen überhaupt nicht mit dabei sein werden"

mit 

https://www.pcgames.de/Star-Trek-Film-235740/News/Fortsetzung-Teil-4-Schauspieler-Startdatum-1337548/ (Artikel vom 21.11.2019)

 zusammen? Eines von beiden riecht stark nach Fake-News. Wenn der zuvor bestätigte Cast zwischenzeitlich verworfen worden wäre, würde Pegg wohl kaum so reagieren.


----------



## Jakkelien (3. Januar 2020)

efgrib schrieb:


> 2,4,6,8 - immer die geraden , ist doch ganz einfach


Urg. Jetzt fällt mir erst auf das Teil 5 ja die Reise zu Gott ist. Ne der ist echt nicht gut.
2,4,6. Danach höre ich eh auf zu zählen.
TNG zieht einfach nicht. Zu viele Nervensägen (Dr. Crusher, und Councelor Troi gehen mir jedes Mal auf den Geist).


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (3. Januar 2020)

Jakkelien schrieb:


> Urg. Jetzt fällt mir erst auf das Teil 5 ja die Reise zu Gott ist. Ne der ist echt nicht gut.
> 2,4,6. Danach höre ich eh auf zu zählen.
> TNG zieht einfach nicht. Zu viele Nervensägen (Dr. Crusher, und Councelor Troi gehen mir jedes Mal auf den Geist).


Mit Crusher gehe ich mit. Schon damals hatte ich den Eindruck dass man mit ihr nicht viel anzustellen wusste. Wäre besser sie als Tasha gegangen. 

Gesendet von meinem 6070K mit Tapatalk


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (4. Januar 2020)

Frullo schrieb:


> Zeit für eine neue *Serie*, mit einer neuen Crew, auf der Enterprise F oder G.


Warum muss ein neues Schiff eigentlich immer den Namen Enterprise tragen? Es sollten eher neue Namen mit eigener Identität her. 
So sehr ich selbst ja die Ur- sowie Kelvin-Enterprise liebe, wenn man was wirklich Neues einführen will sollte man Mut genug haben und vielleicht mal von populären Begriffen/Namen Abstand halten. Sonst wird doch immer auf sehr einseitige Weise mit den alten Schiffen verglichen, und das täte einer neuen Serie nicht unbedingt gut. Zumal wir bereits drei Serien mit einer Enterprise hatten.

Bisher wurde immer ein guter Name jenseits von "Enterprise" gefunden der das titelgebende Schiff gut beschreibt. Voyager und Discovery stehen zudem für Schlüsselwörter die ebenso die Föderation der vereinigten Planeten passend kennzeichnen.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (4. Januar 2020)

Nebenbemerkung zur News:
Es war zuletzt von 2 geplanten Filmen die Rede. Damit ist ein neuer Kelvin-Film weiterhin *nicht* vom Tisch.


----------



## Frullo (4. Januar 2020)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Warum muss ein neues Schiff eigentlich immer den Namen Enterprise tragen?



Muss nicht, ich hätte das nur gern.



sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Es sollten eher neue Namen mit eigener Identität her.



Gab/Gibt es ja auch: Voyager, Discovery...



sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> So sehr ich selbst ja die Ur- sowie Kelvin-Enterprise liebe, wenn man was wirklich Neues einführen will sollte man Mut genug haben und vielleicht mal von populären Begriffen/Namen Abstand halten. Sonst wird doch immer auf sehr einseitige Weise mit den alten Schiffen verglichen, und das täte einer neuen Serie nicht unbedingt gut. Zumal wir bereits drei Serien mit einer Enterprise hatten.



Man braucht nicht das eine zu lassen, um das andere zu tun. Zeitgleich zu TNG lief DS9, welches gänzlich auf einen Raumschiffnamen im Serientitel verzichtete. Persönlich fände ich es einfach wieder mal schön, auf eine Enterprise zurückzukehren - natürlich wird dann auch wieder mit den Vorgängern verglichen, aber das muss nicht zwingend zum Nachteil gereichen. Eine solche Serie kann sich trotzdem von den Vorgängern abheben, so wie sich TNG von STO abhob. Es ist (und bleibt) das Flaggschiff der Föderation. 

Aber ehrlich gesagt ist mir der Name "Enterprise" weitaus weniger wichtig als der Umstand, dass es endlich wieder eine *Fortsetzung* der Geschichte gibt: Kein Prequel, keine alternative Zeitlinie sondern eine klassische Fortsetzung - und zwar eine, die nicht nach Reboot riecht...

Für mich ist dies aktuell der grösste Mangel, den die beiden "Star-Franchises" Star Trek / Star Wars haben: In beiden Universen tritt man an Ort und Stelle.


----------



## johnny05 (5. Januar 2020)

Am besten macht der evtl.neue Film die letzten 3 "Star Trash" - Verbrechen komplett vergessen.


----------



## plastixat (20. Mai 2020)

Bitte die Destiny Trilogie verfilmen entweder als 3 teilige fimfolge 3-6 teilige mini serie oder 1 langer kinofilm. Battlepromotion von ezri Dax am Anfang zum Captain der USS Aventine mit einem fitten CAPTAIN Picard aud der Enterprise Admiral Riker darf auch bischen mitspielen und captain erika Hernandez von dem Schwesterschiff der NX Enterprise von Archer. Gerne mit komplett neuen CHarakteren eventuell Nicole de Boer als Dax, aber sie dürfte zu alt sein eine sexy junge psychologin zu spielen. Die Herkunft der Borg wurde geklärt wie sie entstanden sind was sie wollen. Wer die Borg queen is. Den oder die Filme bitte danach als Ausgangspunkt für eine Typhoon PAct serie mit Gorn Tzenkethi Breen Romulanern Tholians Kinshaya


----------



## MichaelG (20. Mai 2020)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Warum muss ein neues Schiff eigentlich immer den Namen Enterprise tragen? Es sollten eher neue Namen mit eigener Identität her.
> So sehr ich selbst ja die Ur- sowie Kelvin-Enterprise liebe, wenn man was wirklich Neues einführen will sollte man Mut genug haben und vielleicht mal von populären Begriffen/Namen Abstand halten. Sonst wird doch immer auf sehr einseitige Weise mit den alten Schiffen verglichen, und das täte einer neuen Serie nicht unbedingt gut. Zumal wir bereits drei Serien mit einer Enterprise hatten.
> 
> Bisher wurde immer ein guter Name jenseits von "Enterprise" gefunden der das titelgebende Schiff gut beschreibt. Voyager und Discovery stehen zudem für Schlüsselwörter die ebenso die Föderation der vereinigten Planeten passend kennzeichnen.



Es gibt in der ST-Timeline genügend Schiffstypen und Namen die sich anböten für eine neue Storyline. Z.B. auch die Excelsior oder auch ein anderes Schiff. Es muß nicht permanent die Enterprise sein.

Es könnte auch mal eine Serie gedreht werden die sich um ein romulanisches oder ein klingonisches Schiff dreht. Oder um ein Schiff der Vulkanier. Oder eine Storyline um die Marquis und eines ihrer Schiffe. Die Thematik wurde doch nur ganz kurz in ST Voyager angerissen. Das böte vielleicht auch Potential.

Das doofe ist fürs Marketing für die Nicht-Trekkies ist halt Enterprise als Name das absolute Zugpferd. Da traut man sich so gut wie nicht mit einem neuen Namen. Da waren Discovery und Voyager schon ein Risiko. DS9 war auch eine Ausnahme. Aber sonst ? Man ist nicht mehr mutig, leider.


----------



## ExGamestarLeser (20. Mai 2020)

"Es ist durchaus möglich, dass die Pläne für die Kelvin-Zeitlinine eingestellt wurden und wir in Zukunft neue Kinofilme sehen, die wieder in der regulären Zeitebene spielen"

Oh ja bitte. Kein alternativer Douglas Brücken Quatsch mehr, mit Original Spock, der mit Weltraum Moped aus der NexGen Realität ankommt und den ganzen Quatsch schönredet, einschliesslich sinnlos zerstörtem Vulkan und Raumschiffen mit stehendem Wasser, BMX fahrendem Captain und Klospülungs Scotty (Karikatur).

Genauso, wie Disney Star Wars im Fernsehen wieder zurück zu Sinn und Verstand, wäre das schön. Wäre, befürchte ich allerdings.


----------

